# Crs & rcs



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

So happy to watch them.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice shrimp Kam.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Real beauties. I have some of Kam's Sakura cherries in a school tank and they are really sharp looking.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Beeeeeeeutiful


----------



## Cammyle (Oct 24, 2016)

Very Pretty  - Newbie question - what grade is the Crystal Red?


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

They're SSS grade. Thanks


----------

